# Penuche and Char's litters



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I misidentified these last week. So here are the older photos and updated photos of Penuche's and Char's babies.

First, last weeks's pix:









Now, the new pix:




Very dark pied argente




Pied argente


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm wondering if one of my new babies is argente. She's out of a blue x blue pied carrying the pink eye dilution and she's also satin. I'm forgetting the genetic code for argente at the moment...


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh I see that Argente is pink eyed dilution of Agouti. I'll have to look at the pedigree again and see if either carried agouti. The FinnMouse site is saying that a good argente is has a blue undercoat. I'll post you a picture soon and you can tell me what you think.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

An show argente has a pale blue/silver base with pale orange tips; my pale argente is not as pale as that...not that I really care. The show standard for champagne is too light for my taste as well. The dark argente I have is not unsurprising considering the very red tone in Char's coat and the extra boost of color from the pied red dad.

I'll just say that I love argent in any degree! Especially in satin; the lighter ones in satin appear opalescent from the transparency of the hairs when the pale undercoat shines through.


----------



## Forevermice (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow there fur looks very shiny, congrats on a beautiful babiesXD


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Forevermice: The shiny ones are satin; the dad is satin, and the mom carries the recessive gene for satin.


----------

